# Reload data 338-06 JDJ



## sdeprie

Just picked up a new gun in this caliber (Handgun). Wondered if anyone has any experience with the caliber. I have reload data from the barrel maker, but am interested if anyone has a pet load. Thanks. The 338-06 JDJ is not the standard 338-06. It has a shorter neck, less taper, etc, a lot like an AI, but not sure of the dimensions.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

*Sdeprie, *
Didn't the JDJ dies come with data? I would give SSK Industries a call or e-mail! I'd ask them! You will have to start with 338-06 standard loads first to make fired formed cases, so you can load the JDJ. I would start with the standard 338-06 data and work up from there!

SSK Industries 
590 Woodvue Lane 
Wintersville, Ohio 43953

Phone: (740) 264-0176 
Fax: (740) 264-2257

Email: [email protected] 
Email: [email protected]

338-06 Load data! 
http://www.hodgdon.com/data/rifle/33806.php 
http://www.accuratepowder.com/loaddata_ ... 338cal.htm

Look for Hornady Handbook of Cartridge Reloading Vol 1&II 6th Edition 
http://www.realguns.com/books/review68.htm


----------



## sdeprie

OSOK, Yes, it came with some data, but I was wondering if anyone had any personal experience. There are a number of interesting loads, and I got a break as the gun came with a number of formed cases, but I will have to make more, eventually. My biggest concern is that I have a 30-06 and will have to make the cases from 30-06 cases, so am concerned about the headstamp being confusing. They will still be marked 30-06. I don't have a 270. Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

*Sdeprie,*

I understand your safety concern; I would use new Remington 35 Whelen brass! When you resized the Whelen case in the 338-06 JDJ dies it will make a better JDJ shoulder than using standard 30-06 cases. Probably less neck splits too!

Remington Brass 35 Whelen Box of 100 ($24.87)
http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/873555


----------



## sdeprie

Thanks. That's kind of what I wanted to do, but didn't realize they provide 35 Whelen brass. Midwayusa and I are old buddies. I call them up and their response is, "Hey, Steve, where ya been?"  I'll add that to my next order which just happens to be on the kitchen table.


----------



## sdeprie

Just to let you know, that order isn't on the kitchen table anymore.  I have got to quit getting new calibers. This setup is an expensive process. I'm just glad the dies came with the gun. The next step is necking down, then fireforming. Any recommendations for a load for that. I was thinking of using a fast powder from the 35 whelen load book, starting load at the same bullet load. Or should I use a starting load for the same bullet weight from the 30-06 load? This is new teritority for me, and I've been reloading for about 20 years. That's why I'm leery of new shooters loading wildcats. 
As I read back, you suggest the load from the 338-06. I'll look at it and see how it compares. I'm still thinking of a fast powder. I heard somewhere it's better for fireforming, but couldn't begin to tell you why.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

*sdeprie,*
I really like the 338 caliber because Nosler makes a ballistic tip in 180 grains for it. If I were you I would make some full length sized 35 Whelen brass from 338-06 JDJ dies and work up some loads using standard 338-06 data, so you can hunt deer and fire form at the same time. I have done this for years with my 150 grain bullet/IMR-4350 powder fire form loads in my 30-06 Springfield Ackley Improved for deer. My loads are near maximum for the standard 30-06 case and perform excellent as for accuracy and power.

When you are fire forming brass you should use a near maximum load for the 338-06 standard case, you can try H-380, H414, IMR-4064, H-4350 or IMR-4350! Loading wildcats can make you a little nervous, but if you approach it logically and safety you will enjoy it for years. This why I love the Ackley Improved chambers you can load a standard case using standard data and the safety margin has increased because you are using some of the energy to fire form the brass. After you have your JDJ fire formed brass now work up loads, but increase your powder charge no more than a ½ grain each time and look for pressure indicators. You should be able to find a accurate load before you see these indicators!

Enjoy,
OneShotOneKill


----------



## sdeprie

Well, I sure learned a lesson this weekend. I was trying to resize those 35 Whelen straight into the 338-06 JDJ sizer and ruined a bunch of them. Then I figured out that the shoulder on the JDJ is VERY abrupt. I started the 35 Whelen just barely into a 30-06 sizer (just enough to curl the mouth) . THEN I put it back in the 338 and it worked much better. Wish I had done that first off. The mouth was catching on the shoulder instead of resizing. Oh well.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

*Sdeprie,*
The JDJ shoulder is a 60-degree angle and the Ackley Improved shoulder is a 40-degree angle. What kind of lube are you using? *I would buy a standard 338-06 sizing die and fire form to obtain the JDJ shoulder. *Which is a small price to pay for a different head stamp and your brass loss will probably be zero if you do it right.


----------



## sdeprie

Well, since I started using the technique I described, I have had zero brass loss, so I will probably just stick with it. I will have to order some more of the 35 whelen cases to replace what I have lost, but such is the price if you want to try something new and unusual. I initially thought it was the lube, but I am totally convinced the case mouth was just catching on the shoulder and the angle was too steep to feed without a little help. It fed just fine into the shallower angle of the 30-06, and I fed it too short to even need the expander ball of the 30 cal.


----------

